# Spider leg slings



## NCTREE (Feb 28, 2012)

I posted this in 101 too

I'm making some spider leg slings for limb balancing out of 3/8 tenex. What are some good length to make these?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 28, 2012)

I posted an answer in your 101 thread.
Why all the double and triple threads lately ?
Rick


----------



## arborjockey (Feb 28, 2012)

Two 16'ers. One 24' . Of tenex. Anymore then that I just use a piece of the 1000 different scap tails of rope I have. Ive been leaving the tenex tail on my rigging rope after branching out.. It helps with retrieval and the ground guys like it as a tag. But that's just me.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks i posted this here because its harder to get responses over in the 101


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 29, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> I posted this in 101 too
> 
> I'm making some spider leg slings for limb balancing out of 3/8 tenex. What are some good length to make these?



You didnt need to post in the 101. This is a advanced rigging topic, belongs in here. The newb q's I move down there, but when u guys have q's or looking for advice from your peers, this is the place. If ya could delete your post, either here or in 101, that way we dont have a double thread going on


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> You didnt need to post in the 101. This is a advanced rigging topic, belongs in here. The newb q's I move down there, but when u guys have q's or looking for advice from your peers, this is the place. If ya could delete your post, either here or in 101, that way we dont have a double thread going on



will do, i never post threads over there but didn't want it to get bumped over there so now i know:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Feb 29, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> I posted this in 101 too
> 
> I'm making some spider leg slings for limb balancing out of 3/8 tenex. What are some good length to make these?



Did you see the one at the trade show Sherrill Tree had there for the crane? Pretty slick set-up cant wait to try it out. I doubt your need spider legs that long but its the same idea.


----------



## arborjockey (Feb 29, 2012)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Did you see the one at the trade show Sherrill Tree had there for the crane? Pretty slick set-up cant wait to try it out. I doubt your need spider legs that long but its the same idea.



:misdoubt: No.....got pics


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 29, 2012)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Did you see the one at the trade show Sherrill Tree had there for the crane? Pretty slick set-up cant wait to try it out. I doubt your need spider legs that long but its the same idea.



I seen it hanging there as they were putting it back in the bag monday evening. Didnt even put two and two together, but I was in a dazy with all the shiny new equipment there.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 29, 2012)

Spider slings are for the blatantly homosexual .... ya don't need them to be productive


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Did you see the one at the trade show Sherrill Tree had there for the crane? Pretty slick set-up cant wait to try it out. I doubt your need spider legs that long but its the same idea.



no i didn't whats it look like?


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty said:


> Spider slings are for the blatantly homosexual .... ya don't need them to be productive



Keep it in the closet just cause your a catcher doesn't mean your not a homo


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is a vid from sherill tree on spider legs. It is pretty simular to what they had at the show except they were using 3/4" or 1" tennex

[video=youtube_share;x3VyAAzGdIM]http://youtu.be/x3VyAAzGdIM[/video]


----------



## oldirty (Feb 29, 2012)

seriously. if you have no talent then sure check out spider slings and feel like wasting big money on a crane rental take all the time you want and actually not make any real money by only being able to do one job or one tree in a day.

go right ahead and take all the time in the world! there is nothing productive about running up and down a 2k lb limb tying 3 or 4 knots and then going back to your cut spot and dycking around retying your self in twice and then having to watch you spike in and out until you comfortable and then you reach around yourself to grab your saw and then watching you heave the saw up over your shoulders and start to cut around eye level and dust gets in your eyes and then you spike all around the place to get better saw placement and then you reposition again post cut to put yourself in a "safe place" before release and then you sitting up there rubbing your shoulders in tiredness while your dumbdumb groundies can't figure out how to untie the knots or the crane can't set it down cause the LZ is actually not set up for how the piece can only come down and now your knees are getting sore cause you still up there with your thumb in your bum and what do you know its now 1030 and only 2 picks in......

yup. do it with spider slings! yay! learn how to read the tree and send it out on 1 or 2 slings or continue on sucking at crane work.


anyway today we took out 2 silver maples, one massive one ok and the bign was over the house and pushing against all the house wirage... a rookie climber and me on the mic. all 1 and 2 sling pic and yes i looked and saw maybe 3 and 4 places for spiderslings on almost ever brush pick.... 2 slings thanks. i left that job at 145 and went onto the next gig which was no joke either... 

the point? the only thing stopping you from making any money is the tree you working on. you gotta be able to do more in a day. gotta. not my fault you don't understand....


and the last thing to enter my ass was my fingertip when i aggressively wiped with generic toilet paper so you can "I have a potty mouth", joe dirt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty said:


> seriously. if you have no talent then sure check out spider slings and feel like wasting big money on a crane rental take all the time you want and actually not make any real money by only being able to do one job or one tree in a day.
> 
> go right ahead and take all the time in the world! there is nothing productive about running up and down a 2k lb limb tying 3 or 4 knots and then going back to your cut spot and dycking around retying your self in twice and then having to watch you spike in and out until you comfortable and then you reach around yourself to grab your saw and then watching you heave the saw up over your shoulders and start to cut around eye level and dust gets in your eyes and then you spike all around the place to get better saw placement and then you reposition again post cut to put yourself in a "safe place" before release and then you sitting up there rubbing your shoulders in tiredness while your dumbdumb groundies can't figure out how to untie the knots or the crane can't set it down cause the LZ is actually not set up for how the piece can only come down and now your knees are getting sore cause you still up there with your thumb in your bum and what do you know its now 1030 and only 2 picks in......
> 
> ...



Boy are you bitter. Did you forget about that you stuck your finger in your ass and then picked your nose with that same finger?

I see your point, but there is times that spyder legs would be handy.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty you may know what your talking about when it comes to cranes but this isnt a crane thread. Im makina a couple slings to try out on rigging some low branches over a deck and house. This is stricky experimental to see if its any better for me then doing the old tip and butt tie. This job has to be done with not one scratch to the ladies painted deck she is very particular. so if you have nothing to add to the topic then leave.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty said:


> and the last thing to enter my ass was my fingertip when i aggressively wiped with generic toilet paper so you can "I have a potty mouth", joe dirt.



I think you did a little jiggle while your finger was up there and you like it


----------



## oldirty (Feb 29, 2012)

rent a crane then so i can shat on that effort too .



good luck with it, joe d.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty said:


> rent a crane then so i can shat on that effort too .
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with it, joe d.



i need no luck but thanks stink finger


----------



## oldirty (Feb 29, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> I think you did a little jiggle while your finger was up there and you like it



more like a jump.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 29, 2012)

sure! whatever makes you feel better about yourself homo!


----------



## oldirty (Feb 29, 2012)

whats the matter, your torn labia bothering you? still got the perc poop issue giving you problems? you the supposed professional owner of a tree company asking a basic question. very basic. crane rigging and manual rigging looks and acts the same you complete stiff. this thread does belong in the 101 just like your skill level apparently.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty said:


> seriously. if you have no talent then sure check out spider slings and feel like wasting big money on a crane rental take all the time you want and actually not make any real money by only being able to do one job or one tree in a day.
> 
> go right ahead and take all the time in the world! there is nothing productive about running up and down a 2k lb limb tying 3 or 4 knots and then going back to your cut spot and dycking around retying your self in twice and then having to watch you spike in and out until you comfortable and then you reach around yourself to grab your saw and then watching you heave the saw up over your shoulders and start to cut around eye level and dust gets in your eyes and then you spike all around the place to get better saw placement and then you reposition again post cut to put yourself in a "safe place" before release and then you sitting up there rubbing your shoulders in tiredness while your dumbdumb groundies can't figure out how to untie the knots or the crane can't set it down cause the LZ is actually not set up for how the piece can only come down and now your knees are getting sore cause you still up there with your thumb in your bum and what do you know its now 1030 and only 2 picks in......
> 
> ...



Spider slings are for more than just crane jobs.... sometimes they are the best and most efficient way to rig out a limb when it has to go down, not up.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 29, 2012)

oldirty said:


> whats the matter, your torn labia bothering you? still got the perc poop issue giving you problems? you the supposed professional owner of a tree company asking a basic question. very basic. crane rigging and manual rigging looks and acts the same you complete stiff. this thread does belong in the 101 just like your skill level apparently.



no it doesn't..... with crane rigging you have the advantage of the piece going up, also you can center the rigging point wherever you want. What about when your rigging point is on the other side of the tree, you've got a 2k limb that is a foot and a half off the house? No crane access.... what now?...... oh yeah a balancer... and probably some other ropes


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 29, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> I posted this in 101 too
> 
> I'm making some spider leg slings for limb balancing out of 3/8 tenex. What are some good length to make these?



I use mostly a 15 footer. It is better to go long that short for obvious reasons. If I need it once I like to just keep the 15 footer on the rope for the whole job, doesn't get in the way much and it comes in handy. No reason to be fooling around with a few different length slings IMO.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Feb 29, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> no it doesn't..... with crane rigging you have the advantage of the piece going up, also you can center the rigging point wherever you want. What about when your rigging point is on the other side of the tree, you've got a 2k limb that is a foot and a half off the house? No crane access.... what now?...... oh yeah a balancer... and probably some other ropes



I saw this coming the moment it was posted.OD got tunnel vision on rigging, for the most part its always balance point single tip for him. Which you gotta admire, its fast. To some degree he is right, alot of guys are overdoing very simple aspects of removals, due to lack of experience and confidence. What he overlooks is most guys don't do 50hrs of tree work in a week, year round. If you don't have a crew of 4 or 5 a fleet of trucks and slew of removals every day you can find the time to take the steps for the sake of safety and security. When you are hired on the basis of production you look at tree work entirely different, I know.
Personally, I have tried the spider legs, I go for balnce point as much as possible. If not ill run a websling and biner on the tip brush out the end and then balance point. The spider leg does add alot of time and often leaves you with a big piece, when im usually in small areas.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Feb 29, 2012)

Crane Sling Combo by SherrillTree : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment
Crane Spider leg

Sry to jack the thread

2 slings is great but the spider legs would be nice our crane isnt huge so we get awkward pieces often.
Dirty what slings are you guys using round polys or flat nylons?

Edit:we own our crane and use it alot so couple hundred bucks on that thing wouldnt be so bad whats a set of straps cost?


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 29, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> I saw this coming the moment it was posted.OD got tunnel vision on rigging, for the most part its always balance point single tip for him. Which you gotta admire, its fast. To some degree he is right, alot of guys are overdoing very simple aspects of removals, due to lack of experience and confidence. What he overlooks is most guys don't do 50hrs of tree work in a week, year round. If you don't have a crew of 4 or 5 a fleet of trucks and slew of removals every day you can find the time to take the steps for the sake of safety and security. When you are hired on the basis of production you look at tree work entirely different, I know.
> Personally, I have tried the spider legs, I go for balnce point as much as possible. If not ill run a websling and biner on the tip brush out the end and then balance point. The spider leg does add alot of time and often leaves you with a big piece, when im usually in small areas.




I am all about production. I like to use spider legs to put a big piece in a small spot. It is often way faster to spend the extra time rigging something nice and pretty that it is to rig out the limb in multiple pieces. If you can tie right on the balance point, great... but what about if you have a groundie tugging on it to set it down nice and pretty between a house and a fence? ... might throw that balance point off a bit. I definitely don't use spider legs often but sometimes I look at a tree and think to myself "that's a spider leg tree". When you need one, you are damn sure glad you got one and it can make all the difference if you're in a tight spot.


----------



## tylerk (Oct 11, 2016)

Would you be able to make a spider leg with your own rope pieces. Could you just make a loop and tie a knot, like a figure 8 on a bite or something like that and anchor it to you rigging line using a 2 or 3 wrap prusik, or is there something special about the slings that makes it function better. Reason I'm asking is cause I want one but i don't want to buy one lol. I've searched but can't find. Kind of a tree beginnerbater. Thanks.


----------



## benjo75 (Oct 11, 2016)

I bought a few with the intention of using them all the time. I think mine are 15 ft. I have the 3/8 for my 1/2 line and 5/8 for my 3/4 line. I used them at first getting used to them. Not so much now but when I need them, they're a life saver. I might use them every couple months. Mainly when the limbs are very rotten and can't slam them into the trunk or when it's a long horizontal limb just above a structure. Then I'll tie the spider leg on, get it set right, pre tension it a bit then when I make the cut everything stays put. Works perfectly after a little getting used to. It's a real time saver when the other alternative is cutting the same limb into 3 or 4 sections. I also leave it on and it serves as a tag line when not in use. They're very handy in the right setting.


----------

